# German court rules smoking ban unconstitutional



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

http://www.expatica.com/de/articles/news/German-court-rules-smoking-ban-unconstitutional-.html

The Germans are coming to their senses, it would seem. Now let's hope that the rest of EU follows suit...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

zipa said:


> http://www.expatica.com/de/articles/news/German-court-rules-smoking-ban-unconstitutional-.html
> 
> The Germans are coming to their senses, it would seem. Now let's hope that the rest of EU follows suit...


Absolutely, would like to be able to have a cigar in a pub in Dublin next time I'm there.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

score one for us!


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

Not to be a downer, but doesn't the court's ruling demonstrate that they would be in favor of a complete ban?


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

From what I read, yes, they would uphold a total ban on smoking but not a partial one that discriminates.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

Tredegar said:


> From what I read, yes, they would uphold a total ban on smoking but not a partial one that discriminates.


Indeed, this ruling was a pyrrhic victory, and a complete ban is likely to follow. :BS:BS:BS


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I hope that this news spreads around the world and other adopt the ruling. What it would be like in a perfect world...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I am confident we will all be confined to smoking in our closets in the next 10 years. Ok...I guess I will have to break the law then! :ss


----------

